# A lot of bottles need help



## Ineedhelpwithmybottles (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey you can see here I have 14 Coca-Cola bottles and seven Sundrop bottles and three cheer wine bottles then I have an old colony bottle and an RC cola bottle of cherry smash bottle a Dr Pepper bottle and some other bottles I have a Cherry man glass and then I also have a little slipper stocking thing One of the cokes is a 1980 Bulldogs championship Coke with Coke still inside there is also one of the sundrops which is a 1987 Dale Earnhardt champion with Sundrop still inside was wondering if anyone has any prices ideas for all of it? (U don’t gotta buy it I was just wondering if u have a idea of a price)


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 24, 2021)

Those are about $1 bottles per


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmybottles (Mar 25, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Those are about $1 bottles per


There is one that is worth much more it is the bulldogs 1980 championship coke


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 25, 2021)

Not that I dont like your bottle because I do , but most the bottles on here versus your bottles is like comparing apples to oranges( yea they are both bottles) but most people here collect a different age of bottles so to most we can't give a price for stuff mostly not saved or cherished by the diggers who pre 1900s. Plus it seems you kinda know the prices anyways? Sorry to sound crazy but hard to put a value if any. Welcome to the forum and hope to see more.


----------



## greendirt330 (Mar 25, 2021)

Ineedhelpwithmybottles said:


> There is one that is worth much more it is the bulldogs 1980 championship coke


There are probably hundreds of crates worth of the 1980 Georgia championship Coke bottles out there. They are literally in every antique/junk store in Georgia. They are 5-10 dollars at best


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 25, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Those are about $1 bottles per




$1 might be generous on some of those unfortunately. no insult intended.


----------



## Michaelppoling78 (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm from grafton wv and so far no ones heard of this bottle. And I've been finding other local broken bottles that none seems to have a clue about. Possibly 1 of a kind bottles. Any idea what unknown bottles like this might be worth


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 26, 2021)

You would probably need to put it in a specialized auction to get full value and to see what it’s worth 


Michaelppoling78 said:


> I'm from grafton wv and so far no ones heard of this bottle. And I've been finding other local broken bottles that none seems to have a clue about. Possibly 1 of a kind bottles. Any idea what unknown bottles like this might be worth


----------



## Michaelppoling78 (Mar 26, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> You would probably need to put it in a specialized auction to get full value and to see what it’s worth


I've been offered $100+ by 3 different people. But they each are saying they'll give more than the others


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 26, 2021)

Michaelppoling78 said:


> I've been offered $100+ by 3 different people. But they each are saying they'll give more than the others


Value for a one of a kind is whatever someone will give, but if I put a value I would say $200-$250


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmybottles (Mar 26, 2021)

greendirt330 said:


> There are probably hundreds of crates worth of the 1980 Georgia championship Coke bottles out there. They are literally in every antique/junk store in Georgia. They are 5-10 dollars at best


Guess who dosent live in Georgia


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmybottles (Mar 26, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> Not that I dont like your bottle because I do , but most the bottles on here versus your bottles is like comparing apples to oranges( yea they are both bottles) but most people here collect a different age of bottles so to most we can't give a price for stuff mostly not saved or cherished by the diggers who pre 1900s. Plus it seems you kinda know the prices anyways? Sorry to sound crazy but hard to put a value if any. Welcome to the forum and hope to see more.


Thanks!


----------

